# b14 suspension pics



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm looking to lower my 200SX in about a month and I'd like to see some pics of other peoples cars with 17" wheels and somewhere around 215/45/17 tires. let me know how much u lowered it in both the front and rear. thanx.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

think there are some on www.sentra.net in the suspension section.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

i didn't see any...but thanx anyway


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sles said:


> I'm looking to lower my 200SX in about a month and I'd like to see some pics of other peoples cars with 17" wheels and somewhere around 215/45/17 tires. let me know how much u lowered it in both the front and rear. thanx.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


>


how much did u lower it? and how big are those wheels/tires?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sles said:


> how much did u lower it? and how big are those wheels/tires?


215/45/17
1.4 rear
1.7 front


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

nice man...I like...I have 215/45/17s...you think i could lower my 200SX 2" and not rub the tire against the fender? also when u cut ur wheel does ur tire rub agasinst the wheel well? cuz mine does when i cut it all the way.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sles said:


> nice man...I like...I have 215/45/17s...you think i could lower my 200SX 2" and not rub the tire against the fender? also when u cut ur wheel does ur tire rub agasinst the wheel well? cuz mine does when i cut it all the way.


No problems... yes u can lower 2" ur 200sx
P'm planning to lower my sentra 2" or maybe more


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Here is my 98 Sentra Se with 205/40/17s with Sportline fronts and Prokit rears.

















sles said:


> I'm looking to lower my 200SX in about a month and I'd like to see some pics of other peoples cars with 17" wheels and somewhere around 215/45/17 tires. let me know how much u lowered it in both the front and rear. thanx.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

so when you turn does ur tire ever rub the fender or wheel well wall?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Chicago Tony said:


> Here is my 98 Sentra Se with 205/40/17s with Sportline fronts and Prokit rears.


sportlines and prokits?? how does that work out so far?? does look really nice though, but how does it handle??


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

The car handles fairly good for being on stock struts. Only time it sucks is on very rough roads. Other than that I like it alot. I had Ground Controls and Agx's and no matter how much I tried couldn't get it to ride that nice.









azkicker0027 said:


> sportlines and prokits?? how does that work out so far?? does look really nice though, but how does it handle??


----------

